

Show HN: Linkas.io – Comment on any page - mz1988
https://linkas.io/landing

======
pout
I like the idea since it may be really frustrating when people disable
comments under their writeups.

Some feedback: your landing page discouraged me from using this. Why do I need
to sign up? Especially when you write about being anonymous. I think that
perfect landing page would involve a brief information about what is it, and a
big-ass "add to chrome" button, and that's it. You can explain the rest of it
once I'm in, right now there is a lot of things going on and it's hard to
realize what I need to do - should I read the description? But then something
moves on the right side, oh and then the point #1 becomes inactive.

------
fiatjaf
Have you seen [https://hypothes.is/](https://hypothes.is/)? Not to discourage
you, I'm just seeing because maybe it is exactly the same thing you are
building here, and that should be good, right?

